# Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

From http://www.UndergroundRacing.com
Some nice fabrication...
































































*1026hp on race gas*


----------



## vdub_luve (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (DedRok)*

oh. em. gee. 
i wanna hear this thing..


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (vdub_luve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub_luve* »_oh. em. gee. 
i wanna hear this thing..

http://www.*******.com/car-vid...o.htm
http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.s...les=1


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_
http://www.*******.com/car-vid...o.htm
http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.s...les=1


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (paste)*

His rear diffusor paint doesn't match the rest of the car.








***** Lamborghinis make baby Jesus cry.
Also, how'd he disconnect the AWD?


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (Michael Blue)*

Someone likes red Vipers.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

that looks so gorgeous. Serious fab perfection


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (DedRok)*

Sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

simply amazing


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*

That engine is just WOW!


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

How many miles to the gallon?


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (Dez R32)*

how many gallons to a mile?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (XS_GTI3)*

its for sale in dup. reg. rite now..


----------



## OG KHUSH (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

It's also been on ebaymotors recently.


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

if i had that i would drive it just like that, without the rear bumper and with the engine bay open air


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (brettnyt)*


----------



## CrayonBox (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (MK2*GTI*GUY)*

I believe that was the one I saw @ SEMA. 
Ridiculous.


----------



## cityxstar (Sep 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

can it beat an srt-4 ?








soooo HOTT


----------



## quattros (Sep 26, 2003)

****ing love it!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That dyno vid scared me.







LOL


----------



## mkIVrflxsilver (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*

i call shenanigans. the car in the vid is orange, that one is green. cant possibly be the same car.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mkIVrflxsilver)*

I have the same one.

BOV that is. Seriously sick work there.


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

man is sooooo nice to have money


----------



## SchneidyP845 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krenar)*

don't get rear-ended


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

^ haha. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (kylesprague)*

my god.


----------



## vwantihero (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (DedRok)*

i cannot believe how friggin awesome this vehicle is..i am in shock at the videos as well.


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (vwantihero)*

thats not very good time for over 1000 horse


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (DeeevO)*

vr what?


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (1.9..16vTurbo)*

i want


----------



## Harepower (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (DeeevO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeeevO* »_thats not very good time for over 1000 horse

I'd imagine high 9's are possible, but it would be difficult to manage. 
in the video it sounds like the driver could do better, but I bet it's awe-inspring to nail it in 3rd at 80mph


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (Harepower)*

imagine on slicks. not bad for a car he probably drove to the track.


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (fourthchirpin)*

Plus his reaction time sucked and he lifted.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (Karnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karnuts* »_Plus his reaction time sucked and he lifted.

Reaction time has nothing to do with your final ET.


----------



## .:Rcoholic (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (DedRok)*

Oh snap, my massive erect!on just knocked over the laptop...


----------



## lexluthor (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow thats amazing work.


----------



## Avant1.8T (Oct 3, 2006)

Make a good daily.


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

The car is into the 9's now.....
There are a few links in here:
http://www.6speedonline.com/fo....html


----------



## iNsaNiA (Dec 19, 2008)

man id hate to rear end that guy!


----------



## a2thej22 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (DedRok)*

illest lambo ive ever seen i gand get over how nasty this thing is


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (a2thej22)*

Video of their Nera at the dragstrip.
* Full Story *


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo ([email protected])*

Uh-MAZing!
~M


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Wow. Just WOW. 9.11 @ 164mph!
Can't wait to see what their TT Murci does....


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Taken from another board:


----------



## JettaBoyd (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (DedRok)*

What is that "Ice Water Only" Thing???? Motor likes a refreshing drink?


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (JettaBoyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaBoyd* »_What is that "Ice Water Only" Thing???? Motor likes a refreshing drink?


Air-Liquid intercooler reservoir?


----------



## kylejamers (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_

Air-Liquid intercooler reservoir?


I'm not sure what exactly that is. That particular car has about 1300 RWHP though.


----------



## mkev0917 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (kylejamers)*

LLLLLAAAAAMMMMMMEEEEEE! throw 2 more on then ill be impressed.


----------



## JettaBoyd (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (Michael Blue)*

Whatever the ice water is for. this thing is sick. I would not put my bumper back on.... ever


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i raced this guy at the local track probably a year ago.Real cool older guy.he was forced to leave after doing to 10.10 with an open face helmet.








its also rear wheel drive only.He drove from like 60 miles away.Raced it twice and drove it home.Car still had ac too!.Also makes a god awful noise in person


_Modified by Daskoupe at 6:09 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## mkev0917 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

ice water? its for his air-to-water inter cooler for the turbo. it runs the air (from the turbo) through a water radiator, to cool down on its way to the intake manifold. the water is then circulated through hoses to the front of the car were it is then cooled in another radiator. (just like a car radiator) my friend has it in his s/c bmw. its a pretty slick system. Ice water would only cool the charged air further.


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

So insane!


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (.:Rcoholic)*

All I can say is WOW


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (ajz9415)*






















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































NICE


----------



## rockinthecab (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (DedRok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DedRok* »_From http://www.UndergroundRacing.com
Some nice fabrication...










anybody know what the little sensor is on the wheel well?


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo (.:Rcoholic)*

I find myself in need of some new underwear.


----------

